# Audio Advice Open Day with 'Tweak & Tune'



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

Audio Advice Glasgow are having a fun car audio day at our premises in Glasgow on Saturday 17th July - 11am until 4.30pm

Free SPL Testing
Great demo and competition cars
Advice and guidance re your your current or future system

If you would like some advice / guidance re your cars audio system and how to improve it then please call down for a wee look:

Some of the cars in attendance............

Nissan GTR
Audi RS6 Avant
My Zafira GSi (with new upgrades)
New Honda Civic staff car
BMW M3 (as featured in Performance BMW magazine)
Awesome Fiesta Van

All welcome

See you there :cheese:

Audio Advice - Glasgow
Block 130, Unit 2
Nasmyth Road South
Hillington
Glasgow
G52 4RE

01418826699 / [email protected]


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

ooh, hope to make it to this, may have a few questions about upgrading my setup hile am there as i think one of my back speakers has blown (they are standard). :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Cant wait for my we trip over from ireland with the rest of the guys to this and to scottish modified, going to be great we weekend.

See yous on the 17th ;-)


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Greats tuff*

David

Cool - see you next week m8 :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

emmm now the worry i have of my car getting up the ramp on to the boat lol

see u soon dude


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I'll try and pop along, if you get 2 spare minutes I would like you to look at my rear shelf... I think the poly bushes and new wheels have dislodged it slightly..... 

:thumb:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I'll do my best to get along.


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Open Day*

Cueball -aye cool mate we'll take a wee swatch and sort it out

Here's the official ad anyway


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good...

:thumb:


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Damm I am down South on Saturday for a show, maybe next time. Have fun guys!
Alex


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Good stuff Iain - I'll head on down and see you Saturday


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Good stuff Iain - I'll head on down and see you Saturday


Well b0ll0x to that then... Iain, I can't make it.....or you can phone me when then general rambler above has left...



:lol::lol:

Just kidding Dennis.... :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

You tart


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Wow - she was hot !!!

:argie::argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wee_green_mini said:


> Wow - she was hot !!!
> 
> :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> :thumb:


Oh yes she is!!!!!

:argie::argie::argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Oh yes she is!!!!!
> 
> :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> :thumb:


Hahaha - empty the bag :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Was good we day, cheers for having us iain


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

you will have to do one in your branch over here


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

horned yo said:


> you will have to do one in your branch over here


They did, last month


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who attended - had a great day even if it was a bit manic

BBC Alba was quite interesting to listen to - will keep you all posted of when its due to go to air...................

Thanks again guys :thumb:


----------

